# Alicia and the Zoo Crew



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2006)

*:bunnydance:Teresa Mekare* :bunnydance:







*On February 20th, 2006 as we walked throughPetco in North Haven. With us was Conner and Akasha. An employee comesover and ask us if we wanted another rabbit. She was like "its smalland some kind of show breed." My fave part "well my bf is allergic sowe have been keeping her outside. Plus if I get rid of her he'll get mea sugar glider." Mind you it was winter and we had alot of snow. Wetook her number and went home and talked about it. We called my mom andgrandma they said if we couldn't keep her they would take her in fornow. The next day I called and we set up a time for my husband to goand get her. When he did they had brought her inside for him. He saidthe house smelled of smoke and that the cage was rusted real bad. Theapartment smelled of smoke. Poor bun smelled of smoke when she gothere. Tiny little thing. With help from people online I was able tofind out what kind she was. Turns out she is a netherland dwarf. Shewas very shy. We fell in love and she stayed. First few days she stayedin an oversized box. That weekend my mom gave me money for a cage. 
*
*Few Months later* 

Now she is a sweet thing who loves to explore.She tries to stay out as long as she can.She is easilyfrightened She eats out of our hands.She lovescraisins. So if you hold out your hands she will dig in forthem. Her nickname is Houdini. She does not have very goodlitter habits but she trys. She is my moms fave. My mother calls herThumper. As soon as we can she goes to the vet. With Ringo sick wecan't afford to take her in yet.. She doesn't likeanyone to hold her but me. If you cup your hands together she could sitright in them. She is a bit of a diva. She will let youscratch between her ears. She runs as fast as she can. She isthe hardest to catch when out for her run time. She is a sweet heart.The people who had her didn't know if she was spayed or even how oldshe was. 

*:bunnydance:Teresa Mekare :bunnydance:
*
Fur: Agouti 
Eyes: Dark Brown 
Weight: not sure yet 
Breed: NetherLand Dwarf 

For more pics go to:

http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Teresa/


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2006)

*



*

*Connor Grayson
**On January 14, 2006 wewent to get Ringo a new cage one that he could move around more becausehe had grown to big for his. Then we see a bunch of baby bunnies...uhoh. They only had two dwarf bunnies. I wanted one right away. We hadalready discussed getting a friend for Ringo. Rob tried to resist. Iwas close to giving up but when the stupid guy who workedstarted to talk about turning rabbits into soup. No way could I giveup. I made Rob hold the tiny black ball and that was it. The guy toldus it was a girl. That was on a saturday. That first day our little"girl" spent her day in my camera bag. "She" barely filled onelittlecorner.My uncle was visiting and it was theonly place I could keep her. See where we were is a bit way from wherewe live. "She" was sweet and loving.That monday we had a vetvisit the vet agreed with us the bun was younger then what theysaid.

Few Months Later*
"She" hit "her" teenyears which is about 5 mnth and uh oh she is acting like a boy!! Ithought I saw a penis. Well it was someone who knows confirmed it. So"she" became a he. He went from Pandora Gabrielle(two characters intheVampire Chronicles) to Connor Grayson. For a few daystillwe figured itouthe was ComandoPando.Connor is Superboy's name and Grayson is the last nameto the first Robin now Nightwing Dick Grayson. He is mean to Ringo.Doesn't really interact with Sam, and in love with Teresa. Oh and meanto Akasha. Rob doesn't have much to do with him. He is fine most of thetime with me. What can you do he is hormonal boy. Ever deal with hornyboys in high school well yea like that. Truth be told I belong to him.He willstart tossing things, and rattling cagebarsif he sees my husband touch me. He will lunge at the dogor my husband if he is out and they touch me. 

I love them all but Connor is very important tome. For the first few I was very sick. I would lay in bed and put himon it with me. He would run and play. Most times using me as aspringboard. When he wanted to sleep he would curl up on my stomech. SoI guess you can say we bonded.


*Connor Grayson 

Fur: Black 
Eyes: Dark Brown 
**Weight: 2.81 lbs*

*Breed: Dwarf *

*For more pictures go to:*

*http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Connor/


*


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 24, 2006)

Very, very cute little middle-named bunnies thatyou have there! "I thought I saw a penis".... that cracked me up! Well, at least you have things sorted out now.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2006)

:bunnydance:My mom got me into that habit. :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2006)

*Samantha Jane and Ringo Starr
*

*




*
*Samantha Jane was given to us by a long timefriend of my husband Rob. I would like to think that she is a friend ofmine also now.Ringo Starr was bought at a pet store. We spokealot about wanting to get a dog. We also wanted a rabbit. When Robmoved into the apartmentDani called and said she had a giftfor us if she could stop by the next day. He said yes.Hereceived the call as he was driving to pick me up. Now the thing isthat this was on friday I had called the pet store and found out theyhad rabbits. So I told himlets justgo look. Wedon't have to get one. He pickedone up and that was it. Itwas a little male dwarfrabbit.He is white withblack markings. We drove home well to are apartment. When we got thereI started to look through a baby name book. Ipicked a fewnames out andRob chose Ringo for the first name and IchoseStarr for the middle name.Now the funny thingisthat most think that the name RingoStarr as inthe singer but it isn't true!! Ringo is Japanesefor Apple. Ithought it wasfunny cause of Gwen Paltrow daughter. Now Starris from a soap that I watch. It is the name of oneofmyfave characters daughters name. Sohe became RingoStarr. The next morning we call Rob's mom andhe says mom"guess what we got a rabbit." Sheask "you got or he was givento you." He said "we bought him." She says "oh." He ask"why?"After a little she tells usDani was gettingone for us. Uh Oh!! When they get here we see this huge Rabbit. I neverin my life knew that rabbits got so big. Lol right now Sam is bouncingaround. We said we would see how it workedout.Samantha Jane also got her name due to soaps. Iknow it's bad. Samantha is a character on my fave soap. Jane was thename of a characters baby who died at birth.

A year later:*

*



*

*It was touch and go with her.She nipped me one time. She nipped Ringo a fewtimes.One time making him bleed.We almost got ridof her.I kept thinking in a few months I will be there andlets see then.We got married October 1st 2005. Bythat time we had them 3mnths. As soon as I moved in I started lettingthem out more. It took time but eventually we were able to pether. It is now at the point that with me she will crawl allover me for her treats. She will go to sleep as I pet her. She is veryfriendly with my dog Akasha Maharet.Shetoleratedthe other bunsbut is now starting to let the boys groom herthrough the bars.Teresa and her well....yea. Ringo is abig baby. Very friendly. He also is the most greedy thing on the earth.He shoves his face through the bars in the cage if I go near it withfood. He loves to climb high. He and Akasha chase each other. Ringosadly is more than likely on meds for the rest of his life. He has hadtwo bouts of head-tilt. In another post I will go into his and Connorshealth issues.*



*Ok I am semi-done for now with the rabbits.


Ringo Starr*

*Fur: White with black
Eyes: Dark Brown
Weight: 3.43lbs
Breed: Dwarf*
*

Samantha Jane
Fur:Grey
Eyes:Brown
Weight:13lbs
Breed: Flemish Giant

For more Pics go here:

http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Samantha%20Jane/

http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Ringo/

*


----------



## BunnyFofo (Aug 25, 2006)

Very cute rabbits! I love the pics of the noses! Sooo cute!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 25, 2006)

Alicia, I'm so glad you joined! I can never get enough of your bunnies! 

:hug:



sas :wave:, pipp :bunnydance:,dashing dill:bunny17,radar &amp;darry :toastingbunsandsherry :brownbunny the former foster bun


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 25, 2006)

I love being here already. I think I am going toset my mom up on here. She may need help when she starts fostering. Shehas never had rabbits. She has learned through me and I am stilllearning. One thing though I am learning s you never stoplearning.:bunnydance:


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm glad your mom wants to start fostering! I'mleaving for college pretty soon, and I'm planning on studying to be anEAMT (Emmergency Animal Medical Technician), hopefully working for theBoston Precinct of Animal Control. I know they have rabbits there, andI'd love love love to foster a pair or two!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 25, 2006)

OHHH!! I know a few awesome rescues there. I wasfrom MA. Been in CT almost a year now. We have a ton of buns in rescuesand shelters. One rescue I know has been collecting strays left andright lately. Angers me that people would dump the poorbuns.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 25, 2006)

I know, people really anger me sometimes :X!We've moved like nine times in my life, but my dad's entire familylives on the east coast in Massachusetts and Maine. We lived in MA forabout two years. We go back there at least three times a year. Theyhave sooo many good colleges there, too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 25, 2006)

My friend just got into one in Boston for Film.She wants rabbits but she has severe allergys. So instead she buysthings for mine.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 25, 2006)

What does she want to be? A director orsomething? That's really cool. Too bad she has allergies, though. Mydad's girlfriend is allergic to EVERYTHING... hay, grass, wheat, dust,dogs, cats, hamsters, guinea pigs, and many many other things. However,she's not allergic to rabbits! :happydance


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 25, 2006)

She wants to do alittle of everything.:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2006)

I watch my Ringo run around and it makes melaugh. He doesn't scare easily. This past weekend my mother went awayand I had her three dogs. So that makes four with mine. Of course he isused to Akasha (my dog). He ran around and played with my moms dogCeira. She would just creep around following him. Don't think she knewwhat to make of him. The other two are so old they don't even botherchecking him. When my parents came it was my mom, my dad, my grandma,my cousin, and my aunt. All those people plus the dogs and all he didwas run from one person to thenext trying to get them to pet him. Hehas been so ill at times. Barely able to stand. He gets needles pokedinto him every other day. He has3 oral meds aday and still heis so outgoing and friendly. 

Well the other day when we were giving him his shot and he flopped onto his side so we couldn't get the skin up to give it to him. I gotupset, thinking he wasn't doing good. Put a few craisins in front ofhim and bam! He sits of and we give him the shot in less than a minute.The sneaky little brat has figured that he get craisins when he isn'tdoing well. It's our way of knowing how bad he is. If he refuses themhe goes straight to vet.

These pics are from when we first got him. Not the best they were taken with my phone.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok well yesterday was an amazing day. 

First incident. I woke up feeling really sick. I went over to Connor 
who since he hit six months has refused to groom me. Although he 
doesn't like anyone else touching me. I mean he gets angry. He will attack 
anyone, I mean anyone. I stick my hand into pet him and....he licked me! 
Again, and again and again and again. My hand was soaked...kind of 
gross but wow!






Teresa who has never groomed me not in 7mnths I have had her groomed 
me for 20mins. I put her on the couch with me and she hopped around. 
After awhile she came over and licked me, then just wouldn't stop.


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2006)

Aww what beautiful babies you have!:inlove:

Im not sure if I missed it, do they all get along? which ones are bonded?

Also, I love their names..very creative:hug:

Haley and the wild boys :rabbithop:dutch:bunny19


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 6, 2006)

Well no bonding yet. Samantha isn't to keen onany of them. Someone from a rescue spent time with her and said shemore than likely had it rough before me. Has a gash on one eye lid.Kind of split. Ringo is on meds long term has been for 8months. I haveonly had him 13months. Connor is about 8 or 9mnths. Hestarted on meds April 8th. He was 4 or 5 months old. He is still onmeds. So no snip snip. Right now they keep thier nether regions intack. Teresa hopefully can get into the vet soon. I don't know if sheis fixed.My mom will pay for the surgery. She isorderinga large order from oxbow for me this week, so no wayI am asking for the money for the appt itself.Hoping forsometime this month. Going to see if my grandma can loan me the money.


----------



## Haley (Sep 8, 2006)

Geeze..with all those vet visits, you must really be broke!

Youre such a good mommy for taking such good care of them all. 

If Theresa turns out to be spayed, will you bond her with one of the boys (or are they contaigous?)

Poor Little Dears :-( Bless their hearts


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 8, 2006)

Broken down. By Rabbit starting since January of this year.

Samantha- $54

Teresa- 0 first visit Sept 23rd. So well see

Connor- $158.82

Ringo- $469.63

Total= $685.45

That is as of July 3rd. Also counting that the vet doesn't charge usfor everything. She gives us the syringes (oral and injectible) free.Twice didn't charge us for meds she gave Ringo in office.

From what I have heard from others. What my grandma just went through with her dog my vet has very good prices.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2006)

Well my moms new foster bun is settling in. Whenthey were cleaning up her area my mom but her toys in the wrong spot,uh oh we all know better than doing that. Chaka tossed her toys,stompedher feet and turned her back.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 15, 2006)

Ok well this weekend I took Teresa with us for a drive and when we came home she was angry.

She didn't eat that night, next day she was eatingfine.For a day and a half went to the back of thecage if we tried to touch her. Woudn't even take a treat. I am soworried about how she is going to react to the vet visit. I have thefeeling I will be in the dog house for a good amount of time.

They are going to be in for a surprise when they touch her. She will fight and kick and nip. Than look away with pure rejection.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 23, 2006)

Teresa'sVetVisit

Took her to the vet today for her first visit and to see ifshe was spayed.She just go her belly shaved, nope not spayed. So shegoes to the vet tuesday night and gets spayed wensday.We can't make itfor drop off time in the morning. We don'r want to waste time. It needsto be done. Why not now while I am not working so I can watch her andwe have the money. They keep her till thursday. Someone is there 24/7.She isn't alone. After 6pm its an emergency clinic. So I can call andsee how she is doing. I am freakig out. We want to leave her because Ialready have to care for Ringo (shots and what not). Also I myself havebeen really sick. So they will make sure she is ok, eating and usingthis bathroom. I trust my vets office. 

She weighed 2.30#. Teeth, and everything was great. They cut her nailsfor us at no charge. Which rocks because she fights like there is notomorrow for not to cut her nails.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 12, 2006)

Talking to my husband last night and he agrees we can get Teresa a 
friend. Ok Teresa helped she groomed him for the first time. I thought 
he was going to cry. He whispered I love bunny kisses. She was on the 
bed running around, we were each on the one side her in between us. Ok 
so conditions are set.

1)Has to be same breed or 3# or less full grown. (netherland dwarf)
2)Has to come from a rescue and already be fixed.
3)They would have to meet and see if they like each other.

Ok well I knew one rescue had a netherland dwarf. Well that was last 
night this morning I go to check my email and the buns status is 
adoption pending. I do a search and not one netherland dwarf near 
here. 

I feel like crying.

Alicia, Teresa (in tears), Ringo, Connor, Samantha and the rest of the 
ZOO CREW.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 12, 2006)

She doesn't like any of your otherbuns? They don't have to be the same size, youknow. You could even try bonding her with SamanthaJane. I've seen Flemmies with Nethies, lionheads, andhimalayans before.


----------



## Haley (Oct 12, 2006)

Is it that your hubby wants another small bunny who doesnt take up as much space?

Have you tried the humane society? Also, there are other breeds besidesnetherland that are small too..my lionhead is around 2.75 lbs and mydutches are only about 4 lbs...just a thought.

Another thought, did you check petfinder classifieds? Theyhave a few bunnies on there that need homes...you can search by state: 
http://www.petfinder.com/post/post.cgi?action=2&amp;type=P


Best Wishes!

PS..did you check with 3 bunnies rabbit rescue and sweet binks? they have lots of smaller breeds for adoption..


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 12, 2006)

We can't with the boys and Samantha and her hate each other. 

We plan on doing the bunny dates and letting her choose. 

We say small because if they don't bond we can handle the space neededfor a small rabbit but not for a medium bun without taking away fromthere area in the play space. A small buns cage would fit in our roomand not take away from the play area.

Which is good my mom is fostering for 3bunnies. ;D We are open to different breeds just small. I am searching petfinder..


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2006)

Teresa is doing great. She bounced back from her spay with flying
colors. She is more affectionate and more active. We are going to be
looking into a bond mate for her.We will take our time and let her choose.

We are nervous about bonding but at the same time can't wait!



Well on to some pictures...

"ListenI told you not to take pictures of me."







"Do you understand what I am saying?"






"I will nip you."






"You are justdeaf."


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2006)

*************************

"Is that the Camara?"






"It is!"






"You have my good side? Right?"






"Wait whats that up there?"






"I need a better look.."






"Yikes! Do you clean? I got dust in my eyes!"






"DidI hurt your feelings?"






"Let me kiss you and make it better."


----------



## f_j (Oct 24, 2006)

Teresa is precious!! I'm so glad herspay went well. Those pictures are great! I'mnervous about spaying my girls when the time comes.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2006)

Its nerve wrecking but well worth it. She is doing good.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 26, 2006)

Teresa is having her first bunny date Sunday. She is meeting this guy...

http://www.3bunnies.org/dallas.htmHewill also be my moms new foster. Cross your fingers everyone. I reallywant this guy.

"Is he for me?"


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 27, 2006)

Ohhh, she is sooooo cute! i hope she finds him being THE Mr. right.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 6, 2006)

[align=center]*Teresa's Bunny Date with Dallas*[/align]


Well this is waaaay over do. Teresa had her firstbunny date. It went well. Some mounting on his part. At that time hewas only 2 weeks post neuter. So....to be expected. Noaggression. 

Ok down to my feelings. Ever see a rabbit for that matterany animal for the first time and your heart scream he is mine? Thatwas what it was like seeing Dallas. Mona opened his carrierand he looked out, glanced side to side. Than walked right out. Mindyou my dog, my moms three dogs, and several people were there. Hestarted walking around like he owned the place. Friendly as can be. Howcould I not love him. That attitude, that sense of being the "man".Plus that face was just tooo cute. He is adoption pending forus.

He will be one Feb 9th, kind of funny my parents anni isFeb 10th. I can't wait till he is home with us, I am so happybut sad he isn't here yet. We would like him here for X-mas but if notthan definatly for his birthday. 

Well we are keeping the name Dallas but are looking for amiddle name. We are thinking something with a J so we can call him DJ.This is what we have so far.


DJ
Dallas Jayme, Dallas Jaymes, Dallas Jameson, Dallas Jayden, DallasJaiden, Dallas Jones, Dallas James, Dallas Judson, Dallas Jett, DallasJinx(my fave so far), Dallas Jentry, Dallas Jackson, DallasJamison


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 6, 2006)

*maomaochiu wrote:*


> Ohhh, she is sooooo cute! i hope she finds himbeing THE Mr. right.




She did...


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 6, 2006)

What great news! I do know that feeling of instant connection toa rabbit, we had that with Wesley.

I agree you need to wait for another couple of weeks after the neuter,but is there a reason you're waiting longer? You could probably takehim in a couple of weeks and then your mom can get a new foster!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 6, 2006)

I dont know ask my husband. My mom is planningon moving to Florida so she doesn't want to take to many and than leavethem in a lurch. If Chaka is still there she may keep her. They (myfamily) are getting really attached to her. She isn't really countingDallas as her foster, she is bunsitting her grandchild.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 17, 2006)

*

[align=center][shadow=orange]X-Mas for the Animals[/shadow][/align]
So I am one who get the gifts for my animals.It's a habit I got from my mom. I have a stocking for my dog with toys,and an outfit for Thanksgiving and X-mas. My dog is weird and likesputting on clothes and will prance when wearing them. The rabbits weare still not sure what to do with them. Last year they got HUGE saladswith a small thing of treats each. Also some got new cages and theyalso got there bunny friends (stuffed).

So what do we for this year? Any Ideas?

P.S. We have the names down to, DallasJaymes,Dallas Jayden , Dallas Jones, DallasJames, Dallas Jett, Dallas Jinx (My vote), Dallas Jentry,Dallas Jamison 


My Mom and husband are debating between Dallas Jinx and Dallas Jayden

Alicia and Robert, the buns Ringo, Samantha, Connor,Teresa, Dallas, and the rest of the zoocrew.
*http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Moms Dogs/


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2006)

Dallas the holland lop is home!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 30, 2006)

YAY!!! Welcome home, Dallas!!

How's he doing so far in his new home?


----------



## cheryl (Nov 30, 2006)

WhooHoo!

You know we aregoing to want to see pictures! 



cheryl


----------



## f_j (Nov 30, 2006)

Congrats!! Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2006)

It's going great!!!!!!!! They are grooming alittle (both). No mounting. 
Eating with no fighting. He is flopping out....I mean total flop...dead 
bunny flop. She doesn't flop much. They have been together an hour and 
a half. No problems...we are considering letting them stay together. 

Any one on here care to weigh in on this?


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 30, 2006)

YAY! I'm no expert on bunny bonding, but it certainly sounds like things are going wonderfully to me!

I don't know about keeping them together, though...like I said I'mDEFINITELY not an expert at it, so I can't lend any advicewhatsoever. :?

Have you checked the various threads in Rabbit 101 about bonding?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2006)

Neither are aggressive. He has no teeth. I don'tknow! I want to but at the same time I just don't know. The pen isright in front of my bed and I am a light sleeper. So if they did fightI would here.


----------



## Eve (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats on the new bun! 

It sounds like the bonding is going really well too! That is fantastic. 

Personally, I wouldnot keep thenew bun with yourcurrent rabbit overnight, at least till you have observedhowthey acttogether for a bit longer.

Also, I read somewhere that new buns should be quarantined from yourcurrent rabbits for a short period, to make sure they don't show anysigns of sickness. 

I am no expert though, so my advice may be wrong and I would probably wait for the opinion of the more experienced members. 

I can't wait to see photos of your little darling!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 1, 2006)

Well the new guy has been at my moms house. Shewas fostering him. We work with the rescue. So I know he is good, alsohe was just vet checked a month ago. 

Well we put her in her cage last night. Today it is 7am and they areboth in the pen. We set it in the living room so they will be next tome all day. He is flopped out, she is doing binkys. As long as theydon't fight they stay togther. I am home all day so we'll see. 

It's funny...He is flopped out....she will go over nose to nose. He creeps closer....lick. 
Look up..."What I did not groom her." She licks..."What I didn't groom him!"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 1, 2006)

Well they are having a major mutual grooming session. I mean it was just awesome...I started crying. I must be such a dork.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh man, that must be so sweet!!!

You are very lucky, from what I've read, it's quite rare to find truebunny love like that. Most couples will take a little whileto get used to each other.

Can we get some pictures of the happy couple?

And don't worry, I get a little emotional when my bunnies are doing their bonding sessions too.

--Dawn


----------



## Haley (Dec 1, 2006)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> Well they are having a major mutual grooming session. I meanit was just awesome...I started crying. I must be such a dork.


I cried the first time Basil and Max groomed eachother (although thatwas after abuot 2 months of bonding, so it was more relief thananything) 

Sounds like things are going great!I think its find to keep them together as long as youre sure theres no fighting. 

We need some pics soon also!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 2, 2006)

Well last night we tried seperating them andthey were so upset. Stomping there feet, flipping dishes, just plainmad. So we put them back together to see. They both flopped outtogether, so we decided to try it. Not one fight I kept waking up tocheck, they were either grooming or cuddling.


----------



## Haley (Dec 2, 2006)

Thats great! Congrats!


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yay!! That's so good.

They lived happily together over night? It sounds like theyhave formed a very close bond already, and should be best friendsforever!

--Dawn


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 2, 2006)

Yup went out for a few hours came back and theywere playing together. Cat tube and tent that she ignored she is nowplaying with because he is. They were both in the tent and it was socute.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 3, 2006)

Yay for bunny love!!:bunnieskiss....that's justwonderful that they have taken a liking to each other straightaway...it makes things so much easier,iknow!!








cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 3, 2006)

Pictures soon I hope. Part of what we keep in mind is that they had 2 dates prior to him coming home.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2006)

When I have time will write something up but for now! Pictures!

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## jordiwes (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh wow, I cannot believe how cute he is! And I cannot believe little Teresa is not being territorial at all!

I :heart:black lops. Congrats!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh my good-ness!!!

He's adorable!!! 

He is making me do the baby talk thing!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 11, 2006)

:inlove:Absolutely precious! This is my favorite! I'm so glad they love each other!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you. With that combo I don't think a bad pic is possible.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 11, 2006)

Awww isn't lovesweet........



Theylook so perfect for each other!



cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2006)

They were pushing the blanket around today. It was so cute. One pushes it one way than the other pushes it back.


----------



## Haley (Dec 11, 2006)

Aww they are adorable together! :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2006)

They say thank you


----------



## m.e. (Dec 12, 2006)

:inlove:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 12, 2006)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> When I have time will write something up but for now! Pictures!



And they're worth 1000 words!! (Although these pics are wortha million!!) :love :love:love:love



sas and the warren :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 12, 2006)

I get the feeling you guys like the pictures.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2006)

What lovely bunnies  You're very lucky!

The only rabbit breeder on the island here breeds Holland Lops, and Ikeep getting so tempted to go and see them, but I have to keep myselfaway


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 12, 2006)

They have the cutest faces... You sure you want to stay away from the breeder?


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh wow - I'm just seeing this, and it hasbrightened my day! How wonderful that they bonded straight away (it wasthe same with Perry and Pernod - such a relief), and they look so goodtogether. I love this pic - two totally happy bunnies!






Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 13, 2006)

Yea. Explain to me how they opened the cage door at 6am and started bothering Samantha.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2006)

Could I get a mod to add this to my blog?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 18, 2006)

Aww...what cuties! Yay...I'm so happyto see they're getting along so wonderfully! I can only hopethe same for Trixie and Flower...though I really honestly don't thinkthere'll be a problem. (I'm remaining entirely hopeful andpositive. Either way, she'll have a home with me! )


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2006)

Wish you guys the best. She will have a great home with you.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you for both things. 

I think things will work out just fine, either way. Though, Ihave to say...the reason I'm not worried about it is mostly due to thefact that both buns have been just itchin' for company, and are sosocial with other bunnies, I think they'll bond quitequickly. 

Anyway, so happy to see your babes bonded so nicely and are so happy together! What cutie-pah-tooties!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2006)

:bunnydance:Yes they are cuties. ALL MINE! I love them to bits. When the cuddle it makes me go all gooey.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 18, 2006)

Hehe...cute...I can't wait to see that myself!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2006)

*

*


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 18, 2006)

Hehe! That was so cute! Ijust loved how Dallas would practically charge at the camera, and thenall you could see was blank-screen-black because of hiscolor! Hehe...CUTE!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2006)

I have another video I need to upload. Plan on taking more.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## TinysMom (Dec 19, 2006)

Note from Moderator:

Per JadeIcing's request, I've merged "Yay" about Dallas being home - with this thread.

I hope it went ok...it was my first time merging two threads!

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2006)

Yay! It did your the best. You are now these two Aunty!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 20, 2006)

[align=center]*Bunnies that understand yourcommunication*[/align]
*Last night we are doing litter pans and Connorwas being a pain. We clip one end of the blanket and the otherend is held in place with the litter pan. Every time we takeout the litter pan he pushes the blanketto the other side.Every time he went to do it I would say "Connor" in a very firm voice.He would stop. Finally he does it. I look over and say "ConnorGrayson!" He smushes his face through the bars looking at me like. "Ilove you mommy don't be mad."*








*Also right this minute he is running around. Hekeeps going over to the tree and again you hear me "Connor leave thetree alone." *stomp**






*"Connor be carefull. I don't likeyou up there." As he climbs the desk.Looks at me like "I am abig boy mom, come on chill."*






*How about Sam. She will try to attack Teresathrough the bars "Samantha Jane be nice to your sister." *STOMP* ((incaps cause it sounds like an earthquake)) Again"SamanthaJane!"Looks at me like "Well she started it!"*







I could go on and on.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 20, 2006)

[align=left]*Yes Posted this Some where else but now with some edits.*[/align]

[align=center]*Holiday Travels*[/align]

[align=center]*Well this is our second Christmasas a married couple and it feels great. Christmas Eve morningwe are getting up early and getting ready to go to my moms house. Whenwe go we are taking all the animals.

**We have to be on the road to my momshouse no later than 8:30 am. Than leave my moms house no later than2pm, to go to my in-laws house. There we set them up becausewe are spending the night. Which will be our first night away from homesince our honeymoon a year ago. Pleasedon't point out that weare taking about half the apartment with us. It will ruin theillusion. Once we are sure they are ok we are goingto my DH's aunts house for a big family dinner.

Ok this is intresting....packing for animals...and ourselves.....*


*Animals:
Blankets nice and clean 
Dog bed
Food-Dog food, rabbit pellets, hay, and some greens.
Toys
Clean litter pans. 
Meds
Brushes
Cages
Water dishes 
Food bowls



**Humans:
hair brush
pjs
change of clothes
tooth brushes
*[/align]

[align=center]**Meds*[/align]

[align=center]**makeup*[/align]

[align=center]**Book*[/align]

[align=center]**Notebook, and pencil*[/align]

[align=center]
*and gifts.*[/align]

[align=center]
**Now what I find funny about this is I forgota ton of human stuff but not one thing of the animals.*[/align]

[align=center]
*Now am I missing anything?*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*Oh and some animal pics with x-mas pic with trees later.*[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 22, 2006)

"Well Connor here and I had to get some things off my chest. This newguy Dallas or as I like to call him the Punk stole my girlfriend."






"See when Teresa first came she was supposed to be mine."














"See I have proof! The mom said I grew up and got a little to "happy" Well wouldn't you? Look at her!"






Anywayz since I can't get fixed I can't be with her. What I am not broken! Do I look broken?






"I think mom has issues."

"Don't look at me I am mad."






"I Said don't look at me!"






"See I treat my friends right!?

"





"Wait I see treats on the bed"




"Can I have one?"

"Give me some."






"I mean now!"






"Fine don't give me any"






"Wait."






"What's up there?"






"Ohh!"






"More treats."






"Can I have some?"






"Anywayz back to my problem. Why does he get her and I don't?"






"Is there something wrong with me?"






"Well I got to go. Gotta get me some treats."


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 29, 2006)

Now time to peak in on the lovebirds Bonnie and Clyde....I mean Teresa and Dallas.

"Does she have her own life?"






"I don't think so."






"Follow me..."






"Look around...Maybe we can get away."






"Step back..."






"Out of the way lady." 






"Is she looking?"






"Act innocent!"






"When I say run..." 






"Run!" 






Well they escaped! Tune in next time for the next chapter.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 29, 2006)

Aw, I'm in love with all your rabbits, especially Dallas. :inlove:

He and Teresa are so cute together. 

Great pics, and I loved the captions.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 29, 2006)

Lord! I was resizing and it killed a ton ofpics. Now I know I can't anymore. I will have to re-postthem. Heh it was straight pictures soooo....just means I get to repostwith captions!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 29, 2006)

Those two are my other couple of 2006. Look at them, they're practically joined at the hip!

Ah, this warms my heart.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 29, 2006)

Teresa is darling. I LOVE Dallas! The captions are funny.


----------



## Haley (Dec 29, 2006)

Your babies are all so adorable!

So how did Christmas go with all those animals at your in-laws?! That mustve been a trip 

Dallas and Teresa are so gorgeous together. I especially love this one: 






Cant wait to see more. Oh, and give Connor kisses from me so he doesnt feel left out. He is such a specia little man.


----------

